# Sandusky bay catfish



## 50twizz

Going up to the bay tomorrow night to do some catfishing from the bay bridge. What are they biting best on? 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Buckeyeguyty93

Crawlers or shrimp, dont overthink it


----------



## Flathead76

As long as your hook is not bare you should get on them.


----------



## 50twizz

What's the best spot on the bridge? And what side should we fish from?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Ryancw93

The right side. Any open spot works. I used crawlers there and did great.. Just set the poles down and wait. You might snag a few perch with crawlers as I did. Got an 11lb cat last week there.


----------



## freshwaterexperience

What rig do u guys use there to get perch? I've always Carolina rigged and only caught cats?


----------



## Ryancw93

Not too familiar with rigs and terminology but.. I have the sinker about 6" maybe more below my hook and tie the hook higher up. Just a standard bottom cat rig and caught probably 12 along with tons of cats


----------



## freshwaterexperience

Nice the old dropshot! I'll give it a try


----------



## ohdeer78

Where is this bay bridge that you guys talk about never been there and wouldnt mind taking my 2 sons toget some cats for them


----------



## ress

Rt 2 over Sandusky Bay. Exit Rt 269.


----------



## ohdeer78

Is there a place to park and such


----------



## fishincrazy55

Yes. Parking spots on the bridge. You can fish beside of your vehicle. Lean your rods on the guard rail and just relax

Sent from my LGL86C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ohdeer78

Monster cat fish out there holy crap there for about 2.5 hours caught about 30 between 2 of us shoot had 2 poles in before my buddy coulf get his in and had 2 on within mins


----------



## Scum_Frog

I need to get out there....I haven't been since last year....its an awesome time there....be careful if u sit down on the rocks...bring lanterns and keep a few small rocks at hand cause the snakes are EVERYWHERE! Great place though to catch some cats and a few bowfin if u use gils or chubs! Goodluck guys post some pics! :B:B:B


----------



## Streetguy

When you use shrimp for bait do you have trouble with other fish like yellow and white perch biting or sheephead? I used worms last week and got a lot of white perch no cats. I don't mind the perch. I was using a perch spreader. Next time I'll try a drop shot rig.


----------



## Orlando Wilson

I use nothing but shrimp...and do very well. I have caught 98% catfish only using shrimp...only a few sheephead...and no other species. I've been out two times in a boat this summer and have only caught cats. This Thursday was a great trip...we caught easily 25-30 (3 of us) in maybe 2-3 hours. But we caught several over 6/7 pounds. My dad even landed a 13 pounder. 

I've never fished from land because my dad has a boat, but the bay literally is loaded with cats. I'd rather catch bass, but bass fishing is way more work and those big cats put up just as big of a fight. I love going there.


----------



## Streetguy

Is the fishing better a night or any time?


----------



## ohdeer78

Im with Orlando I was out there thursday and torw them up and was out again last night not as good but caught a few nice ones the wind out the ne was a pain but seen alot get pulled in


----------



## HatersGonnaHate

how far is the bay from maumee and is it easy to access it?


----------



## ress

rt 2 over sandusky bay. exit rt 269.


----------



## ohdeer78

Lil over a hour from west toledo I like it there goin back


----------



## HatersGonnaHate

in your opinion is the drive worth it? what makes them stack up in there like that?


----------



## KTkiff

I take my son there from Cleveland and yes it's worth the drive. We have not caught any big ones but there are definitely numbers. Maybe the big ones come in at night but we leave before dark.


----------



## ohdeer78

Well worth the drive to me shoot we caught some monsters out there the other day during the day on friday we fished at night seen a 31" get pulled in


----------



## HatersGonnaHate

ohdeer78 said:


> Well worth the drive to me shoot we caught some monsters out there the other day during the day on friday we fished at night seen a 31" get pulled in


what makes them come in there like that?? do they do the same somewhere on the mouth of the maumee?


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

The fishing is just as good or better in many places on the maumee, just do some scouting. 

http://coastal.ohiodnr.gov/portals/coastal/pdfs/pag coast/ottawa/Ot_SanduskyBayBridge.pdf


----------



## Orlando Wilson

I've never fished it at night...only in the middle of the day. Literally we fish in the middle of the afternoon. Who knows? Nihht time may be better, but it's awesome in the heat of the day as well. 

Granted, i only fish from a boat, but I see guys on the shore reeling them in steady.


----------



## HatersGonnaHate

how many fish do you catch on the average day up there?


----------



## KTkiff

If you fish for 5 hours in the evening you should get 20-25 cats or so


----------



## Orlando Wilson

From 11:00 in the morning to 3:00 in the afternoon last Thursday my dad, father in law, and myself caught roughly 40 (all together). That is about what we usually average. Other times out this summer we have caught more, but this past Thursday we really got a lot of big ones. I doubt 5 minutes didn't go by where one of us didn't catch one.


----------



## ohdeer78

Same here Orlando I was out there Thursday and caught some monsters love it out there


----------



## KTkiff

Am I doing anything wrong where I am not catching that many monsters??


----------



## Orlando Wilson

KTkiff are you fishing from the shore? I may have a leg up from being in a boat...but then again I see guys from shore bringing in big ones too. 

I don't know. Uncooked shrimp sitting on the bottom should bring in cats (big and small). 

I've never fished from the shore there but make sure you're line is as tight as possible so you feel any bite. I'm sure it's not a problem or anything from shore. Some times out on the boat my line will be going straight towards the new bridge one minute, then it starts going slack and drifting towards the rail road bridge the next. So keeping in tight can be a bother. I usually add more weight in that case.


----------



## ohdeer78

I fish from shore and caught them all the time which side are you fishimg on the west or east side and which way are you casting ive had all my luck on the east side casting north give chicken livers a try


----------



## KTkiff

Well I am catching a ton of fish they just aren't big. I think we got one that was about 6 lbs. we have been using night crawlers and shrimp just like everyone else around us. Maybe we just need to put a little more time in for things to even out. We do our best at the very end on the east side.


----------



## ohdeer78

The east side around the lil bridge as your coming on the peir is a great spot for tgem give it a try


----------



## ohdeer78

Even the cats came out to see the fire works for sure last night on fire had some idiots out there in boats lil too close to shore maybe next time ill cast at them seeing how they want to get so close to fish and prevent people that were already there from casting out to where they been fishing


----------



## joerisner2014

Caught this one a couple weeks ago along with a lot of others can't wait to get back up there to catch some more.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ohdeer78

Pretty good night about 9 a piece between 2 guys this is the biggest


----------



## kman10

Nice Fish now give your kids shirt back to them


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Someone keyed the hell out of my truck there last week. Bayview police were no where to be found. I'm not going back now, seeing all the scum down there finally kicked in.


----------



## ohdeer78

Wtf punk ass low lifes


----------



## Cat-goes-meoWWW

I finally got to go out on my boat on the forth fished the bay was using shrimp and in about 3 hrs 4 of us caught about 22 cats. The majority of the were 22-24 caught 2 that were fish Ohio , and a boat load of others. Had a blast can't wait to do it again hopefully this weekend.


----------



## ohdeer78

Heck yea get em


----------



## 419deerhunter

Hit the bay up last night got there around 830pm the bite was real good on both raw shrimp and worms. then the wind picked up around 1100-1130 and we couldnt buy a bite fished till 130am and left. Ran out of room on stringer threw back probably 10-12


----------



## KTkiff

How has the bite been lately?


----------



## HatersGonnaHate

Is there a limit on catfish in the maumee or Sandusky Rivers


----------



## KTkiff

HatersGonnaHate said:


> Is there a limit on catfish in the maumee or Sandusky Rivers



I don't think so


----------



## KTkiff

HatersGonnaHate said:


> Is there a limit on catfish in the maumee or Sandusky Rivers



But there definitely are consumption advisories.


----------



## HatersGonnaHate

I was just wondering. Watched an Asian guy walk away with at least a dozen the other day


----------



## 419deerhunter

HatersGonnaHate said:


> Is there a limit on catfish in the maumee or Sandusky Rivers


Channel Catfish (under 28 inches) 6 (from public lakes less than 700 acres)
No Limit (from all other public waters) 
Channel Catfish (28 inches or larger) 1 

http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/fishing/fishing-regulations/statewide-limits


----------



## BassTerd

DeerHunter speaks the truth. Hows the bite been? Heading up tomorrow


----------



## whiskerchaser

planning on meeting my dad up by the bay with the gf, are the cats still biting good want to get the ole man on to some cats this weekend


----------



## andrewsowinski

I cought a bowfin on shrimp last year didnt kno what it was at first


----------



## portersparadise

Yeah went couple days ago got 14 nephew got his first fish Ohio pretty good night couple pictures


----------



## catdaddy216

sandusky bay is always good catfishing


Sent from my iPad using Ohub Campfire


----------



## catdaddy216

I go there at least once a week 


Sent from my iPad using Ohub Campfire


----------



## catdaddy216

Sent from my iPad using Ohub Campfire


----------



## tribefan0225

Are the cats still biting up there? Thinking of making the trip from Findlay this weekend, and was wondering if the trip would still be worth it? Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## 50twizz

andrewsowinski said:


> I cought a bowfin on shrimp last year didnt kno what it was at first


I caught a bowfin labor day weekend at wild wings marina in the channel using a shiner! Fishing off the bottom...i thought It was pretty neat catching one! I knew exactly what it was right when I seen it


----------



## portersparadise

Tribefan I went last weekend and did pretty good just use shrimp good luck


----------



## catdaddy216

Fishing has been good every time I go out there I'll be there this weekend. Didn't get a chance to go last week


Sent from my iPad using Ohub Campfire


----------



## catdaddy216

Went yesterday pulled out 9. 15-25 lb cats. Another good day on the bay


Sent from my iPad using Ohub Campfire


----------



## nw1

portersparadise said:


> Tribefan I went last weekend and did pretty good just use shrimp good luck


Do you buy like a bag of frozen shrimp from a grocery store or fresh shrimp? Heading up there this weekend for some evening/night fishing from shore.


----------



## nw1

Hopefully the fishing isn't ruined by the front this weekend!!


----------



## Orlando Wilson

Went there this last Sunday and nailed them...caught quite a few big ones. My dad pulled in one that was 20.3 pounds. That's the biggest one we've ever pulled out. Several others over 10 pounds too...caught from a boat just off the old bridge opposite the bay view side. It was a blast. 

Yes just buy a bag of frozen uncooked/raw shrimp from Kroger or wherever...let them thaw, peel them before you hook them (unless they come peeled already). You don't really need a piece longer than an inch or an inch and a half really. 

Shrimp is a little more expensive than crawlers but I swear by it.


----------



## catfish1605

I buy my shrimp at walmart or aldi's it's usually cheaper there just get the raw shrimp and not the cooked.


----------



## icingdeath

Any recent reports?head in that way tomorrow and next weekend for the tournament.


----------

